# My New Grass Shrimp Clone



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

looks promising . . . can we get a better pic please? Homemade I assume?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I know we be gettin' old ... but dats why dey make a focus button on dem der camera's  

They look great and would love a clearer pic please :beer:


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> I know we be gettin' old ... but dats why dey make a focus button on dem der camera's
> 
> They look great and would love a clearer pic please :beer:


 I just got this camera and am still learning the dadgum thing ! I just ran out of batteries too . I'll try again later . It's my first attempt at tying this pattern . I met a guy a few years back while at Tuckahoe Sportsman who made them so I bought some from him and the perch , bluegill , and just about evrything else tore them up . I was down to just one so I tried to duplicate it the best I could .


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

old linesides said:


> I just got this camera and am still learning the dadgum thing ! I just ran out of batteries too . I'll try again later . It's my first attempt at tying this pattern . I met a guy a few years back while at Tuckahoe Sportsman who made them so I bought some from him and the perch , bluegill , and just about evrything else tore them up . I was down to just one so I tried to duplicate it the best I could .


Well even fuzzy it looks good. When you figure that camera out please post another. If you could a close up too .. I would like to try and copy it.


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

is that the fish-eye view? 

looks intriguing anyway cant seem to find the little guys around here anymore


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Lineslide, most likely then not the new camera comes with automatic focus. Hold down the trigger button halfway and then it will start to automatic focus, once it is focused then press it to snap the picture. If you snap it to early the picture will come out blurred like that. Just give it a little time before snapping to fully focus.

Oh and if you are trying to take pics of those lures you made try putting it on a surface that does not reflect light. That wood has a layer of finish to it that will reflect the flash.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

KT_UMCP said:


> Lineslide, most likely then not the new camera comes with automatic focus. Hold down the trigger button halfway and then it will start to automatic focus, once it is focused then press it to snap the picture. If you snap it to early the picture will come out blurred like that. Just give it a little time before snapping to fully focus.
> 
> Oh and if you are trying to take pics of those lures you made try putting it on a surface that does not reflect light. That wood has a layer of finish to it that will reflect the flash.


 Thanks alot for the info. I'll try it .


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

old linesides said:


> Thanks alot for the info. I'll try it .


RTFM

(Read the Freakin Manual  )

Depending on how fancy the camera is you may have a switch that changes the focus from automatic to manual. Once you make sure it is on auto then do as KT suggests. The button will usually depress 1/2 way to focuss then all the way to snap the picture.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Very nice looking arty scrimp!


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*A little better .*

Camera has a macro and regular focus switch . You can't just push the button half way . At least you can see the bead eyes .


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

That's a sweet looking pattern. Did you use epoxy to build up the body? Reminds me of Joe Cap's Grass Shrimp, here's a pic of an old one out of my fly box.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Joey said:


> That's a sweet looking pattern. Did you use epoxy to build up the body? Reminds me of Joe Cap's Grass Shrimp, here's a pic of an old one out of my fly box.


 Yes . The fly looks identical exept I didn't have flashabou that small so I used crystal flash . Perch love them ! I wish my camera could take pictures like that . I got a cheap one for Christmas but now I'm gonna have to go out and get a better one .


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Humm,*

Where can I get some of them??? Love to try catching perch on lures....


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*I knew they looked familiar...*



old linesides said:


> I met a guy a few years back while at Tuckahoe Sportsman who made them so I bought some from him and the perch , bluegill , and just about evrything else tore them up . I was down to just one so I tried to duplicate it the best I could .


...because I bought 1 from him at the Bass Expo in Timonium a few years ago. I have been tying them for awhile now as well.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

What size are these flies guys? Also where can i get some?


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

You're just in time for tomorrow:

http://www.ccamd.org/chapters/MD06/MD06_tiefest_20007.htm

Joe Cap will be there representing St. Croix and his flies should be available.

If you can make it, look for Joe Bruce and ask for his Crab Clouser, an excellent producing pattern for most species in the bay. Also Bob Popovics will be there, he's the guy that started using epoxy on his flies. Be sure to check out his Ultra Shrimp and his various Pop Fleyes.

If you can't make the show, Winchest Creek Outfitters usually has Joe Cap's grass shrimp. Their shop is a few miles down the road from the Narrows.

http://www.winchestercreekoutfitters.com/index.html


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

To give you an idea of the size...








The chartreuse and blue flies do not have an epoxy body.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice*

They look great.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

i


Joey said:


> You're just in time for tomorrow:
> 
> http://www.ccamd.org/chapters/MD06/MD06_tiefest_20007.htm
> 
> ...


very cool ! I've been using and tying various versions of Joe's Bay Anchovy . I don't get out the long rod much anymore but I'll tie the flies a little larger and use them on a dropper above my heavier jig . I just started tying the epoxy heads last year but have got it down pat . I think I gave a few to Hengstthomas last time I saw him . Now I have to go out and buy some more tying materials ! Right now I'm tying a bunch of shad darts and other small jigs for perch and crappies . I'm gonna try and duplicate the shrimp pattern as best I can on a tiny jig head . I'll post it if I'm successful .


----------

